# can't get any remote access working

## hanneshorn

Group,

I just can't get any remote access working on my gentoo installation. tried ssh, telnet, rlogin - all give me "Connection refused". 

For rlogin & kin, I have netkit installed (and set 'disabled=no' in the corresponding config files in /etc/xinetd.d).

There have been posts in the past (end 2004) trying to get rsh/rlogin for root access working, but I'm not sure whether issues ever got resolved.

Can anybody out there give me some leads??

Btw., samba access works.

system specs:

# uname -a

Linux hannes 2.6.12-gentoo #1 Sun Jun 19 07:11:11 PDT 2005 x86_64 AMD

Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

# emerge info

Portage 2.0.51.22-r1 (default-linux/amd64/2005.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r0,

2.6.12-gentoo x86_64)

=============================================================

System uname: 2.6.12-gentoo x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.12

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.9

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.5

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.2-r5, 1.5.18

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env

/usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3.4/env

/usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config

/usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib64/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config

/var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X acpi arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt db2 eds esd f77 fam

font-server fortran gd gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal howl imlib ipv6

jp2 jpeg kde lzw lzw-tiff mad motif mozilla mp3 ncurses nls opengl oss pam

perl png python qt readline samba ssl symlink tcltk tcpd tiff truetype

truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb userlocales xml2 xpm xrandr xv zlib

userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

----------

## noup

By "remote access" you mean to remotely access your computer, or to access a remote computer from your computer?

I'll assume it's the first one. Are you using a firewall?

----------

## hanneshorn

it's accessing my computer remotely!

As to a firewall, I don't know. could be that my router has a firewall up.

----------

## noup

 *hanneshorn wrote:*   

> it's accessing my computer remotely!
> 
> As to a firewall, I don't know. could be that my router has a firewall up.

 

Ok, so you're using a router... you should have said that before. Have you enabled port forwarding in the router? Samba works because you're using samba inside the network.

----------

## hanneshorn

even w/o port forwarding: I can't even ssh, rlogin, ... from other machines in the same network and not even from the same machine into itself.

----------

## krolden

Do you have a firewall running on your box?

----------

## hanneshorn

I have not set up a firewall intentionally.

What should I be looking for to find out whether I have a firewall up or not?

----------

## noup

 *hanneshorn wrote:*   

> even w/o port forwarding: I can't even ssh, rlogin, ... from other machines in the same network and not even from the same machine into itself.

 

It may happen, depending on which router you're using and its configuration, that some things get blocked and others don't. There are even router which seem to have a completely random way of functioning, so, which router are you using? And also, can you ping your computer from the others in the network?

----------

## noup

 *hanneshorn wrote:*   

> I have not set up a firewall intentionally.
> 
> What should I be looking for to find out whether I have a firewall up or not?

 

Try, as root:

```

#iptables -L

```

----------

## hanneshorn

I had to emerge iptables first. It gives:

# iptables -L

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

Btw., pinging between the machines in my network works just fine!

----------

## noup

 *hanneshorn wrote:*   

> I had to emerge iptables first. It gives:
> 
> # iptables -L
> 
> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
> ...

 

Ok, that means you're not using iptables... er... try doing a traceroute from a computer in your local network to your computer. For example:

```
#traceroute 192.168.1.10
```

----------

## hanneshorn

this is traceroute from gentoo box to winxp laptop

# traceroute 192.168.0.100         

traceroute to 192.168.0.100 (192.168.0.100), 30 hops max, 46 byte packets

 1  * * *

 2  * * *

 3  * * *

 4  * * *

this is traceroute from gentoo box to itself

# traceroute 192.168.0.101

traceroute to 192.168.0.101 (192.168.0.101), 30 hops max, 46 byte packets

 1  192.168.0.101 (192.168.0.101)  0.040 ms  0.012 ms  0.010 ms

---------------------------

this is traceroute from winxp laptop to gentoo box

# tracert 192.168.0.101

Tracing route to 192.168.0.101 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.101 

this is traceroute from winxp laptop to itself

# tracert 192.168.0.100

Tracing route to 192.168.0.100 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1     4 ms     2 ms     2 ms  192.168.0.100

----------

## bwoo

hanneshorn,

Can you post the response from ifconfig and route

b

----------

## noup

 *hanneshorn wrote:*   

> this is traceroute from gentoo box to winxp laptop
> 
> # traceroute 192.168.0.100         
> 
> traceroute to 192.168.0.100 (192.168.0.100), 30 hops max, 46 byte packets
> ...

 

Ok, so your gentoo box doesn't seem to communicate well with the rest of the network. We'll wait for the outputs bwoo pointed out.

----------

## hanneshorn

@work now! will have to wait until tonite

----------

## hanneshorn

here you go:

# /sbin/ifconfig

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:A6:89:08:45

inet addr:192.168.0.101  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

inet6 addr: fe80::20e:a6ff:fe89:845/64 Scope:Link

UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

RX packets:2130 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:535 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

RX bytes:1100560 (1.0 Mb)  TX bytes:93962 (91.7 Kb)

Interrupt:21

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

RX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

RX bytes:600 (600.0 b)  TX bytes:600 (600.0 b)

# /sbin/route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1

----------

## bwoo

 *hanneshorn wrote:*   

> here you go:
> 
> # /sbin/ifconfig
> 
> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:A6:89:08:45
> ...

 

hanneshorn,

What is 192.168.0.1? Is that your router? if so, what type of router is it?

Your ifconfig and route looks fine. how are your computers connected?

does it look anything like:

Config A:

Gentoo Linux <-> Router <-> Internet

&

Win XP 

or is it like:

Config B:

WinXP <-> Gentoo Linux

b

----------

## hanneshorn

192.168.0.1 is the router. It's a DLink DI-624.

The setup is like:

Config A: 

Gentoo Linux (wired) <-> Router <-> Internet 

& 

Win XP (wireless) <-> Router <-> Internet

----------

## bwoo

 *hanneshorn wrote:*   

> 192.168.0.1 is the router. It's a DLink DI-624.
> 
> The setup is like:
> 
> Config A: 
> ...

 

By the looks of it, your router isn't allowing data to pass from one system to another. Can the Gentoo box and the WinXP box both get to the internet?

----------

## hanneshorn

the connection of both boxes to the internet is fine.

also, both machines can ping each other nicely.

----------

## noup

 *hanneshorn wrote:*   

> the connection of both boxes to the internet is fine.
> 
> also, both machines can ping each other nicely.

 

If you can, try connecting your xp laptop to an ethernet port of the router, and see if the problem remains.

----------

## hanneshorn

using the laptop with a wired connection makes no difference!

I'm clueless! H.

----------

## noup

 *hanneshorn wrote:*   

> using the laptop with a wired connection makes no difference!
> 
> I'm clueless! H.

 

Check in your router's configuration if you find anything relevant (like blocking requests between clients, etc).

----------

